# Game 68 Thread: Lakers vs Clippers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>








Los Angeles Lakers (44-23, 2nd Place)
vs.









Los Angeles Clippers (26-40, 6th Place)


Wednesday, Mar. 17
7:30 pm 
at Clippers 
TV: KCAL, NBALP 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
 

</center>


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

This should be a fun game. The Clips always play the Lakers close for some reason. I expect Brand to destroy us inside, as usual. Maggs usually plays well against us too. Hopefully, Shaq has a big game here.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Lakers 104 - 96 Clippers

Kobe 32pts


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I am 100% sure that Los Angeles will win this match. :yes:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

So game 68 and Game 69 threads are kindof gonna look the same dont u think


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers by 55.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Another tough matchup for the Lakers...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Our home away from home, Nothing like playing away in your own building:no:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I wouldn't be too shocked if we somehow manage to lose to the Clippers. :sigh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> I wouldn't be too shocked if we somehow manage to lose to the Clippers. :sigh:


Yup, Lakers suck against garbage teams.


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

well this will be the second day of back to back games for the clippers and i think that we should be able to come out fo the gate and get a good lead.....lakers win by 12


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> I am 100% sure that Los Angeles will win this match. :yes:


You never know, some ***** are saying the refs won the last game...not Orlando or LA. :laugh:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> You never know, some ***** are saying the refs won the last game...not Orlando or LA. :laugh:


:laugh:

But yeah, there's no point in predicting victories against bad teams when you're talking about the Lakers. Just flip a coin when they're playing a sub .500 team if you want the odds of them winning. Still though I'm saying the Lakers will win this game.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> <center>
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about getting OT, but PLEASE check your Private Messages


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

hope the Lakers win this one, the kings just got krawminated. we'll be 4games behind and it doesn't look like the kings are doing good with Cwebb back.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

4.5 games back


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 4.5 games back


Yup, but if Lakers win tonight it'll be 4.0 games back. 

Odd that the Kings are having a slump now, you'd think they'd defer to Peja knowing how slow and unprepared Webber still is coming off surgery. Webber needs more time to heal, Kings can't keep depending on him.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

lakers shot 80% in the first quarter cause of the refs


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Now this is a fun game to watch. These guys aren't missing tonight. Too bad Kobe won't be playing next Wednesday against the Kings. If they lose at Indiana, that game next week could be to get to within 2 games. Shaq better step his game up against Sac. Wait a second, we still got the second half of this game to go, and then 2 mores games before the King's game. With this team nothing is safe, or predictable.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

65-50 at the half. Good stuff. This is what I want to see from the Lakers. The "big four" are playing very well right now. Kobe, Karl, and Shaq are in double digits. This is what we should see on a nightly basis.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shobe42</b>!
> lakers shot 80% in the first quarter cause of the refs


:laugh: best comment ever :laugh:

This game is very fun to watch. Everyone is hitting their shots, the passing is beautiful, and their have been a couple of highlight monster dunks.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Looks like we're gonna win another one at home tonight... Wait, i meant away...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

OMG!!!:upset: We almost lost this game!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Phew! Talk about some lucky stuff there. Of course, the ball should have been ours when Maggette hit it out, but we won...so I'll let that one slide. :yes:

When are we going to be able to close out an opponent?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> When are we going to be able to close out an opponent?


Playoffs time  

Anyway, I hope Spurs beat Wolves tomorrow so that Lakers can close on them and Kings as well for 1st rank in the Western Conference. :yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lakers are 4 games back, Kings would have to go 10-4 and the Lakers would have to never lose, oddly enough the series between the Lakers and Kings would be tied, so what would settle if for some reason they did tie? The Lakers i dont know im assuming they have 14 games left as well, so Lakers 14-0 Kings 10-4, and it would be 2-2 Kings Vs Lakers...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Close finish but atleast we won. We've got to finish strong to be able to land a #3 seed or better. I don't want a #4 seed because I'd rather not play Sac (if they even finish #1) until round 3. Not only it is more difficult but it's also more anticlimatic.


----------



## ShowTmeBALLA (Jul 18, 2003)

Do the winners of 1v8 and 4v5 play eachother in the second round?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShowTmeBALLA</b>!
> Do the winners of 1v8 and 4v5 play eachother in the second round?


:yes:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Man, we really need to learn how to hold onto a lead better. Can't afford such mistakes in the playoffs.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shobe42</b>!
> lakers shot 80% in the first quarter cause of the refs


BBBBBBBBBBBBWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

Oh, and dont forget....those biased refs gave the Lakers 20 free throws while only giving the Clips 30 free throws.


----------

